# have I just rewarded an unwanted behavior???



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

At the time I thought I was doing the right thing but now I am questioning my actions....well after taking my daughter to school I was waiting on the cycle path with my friend and her 7month old lab which was off lead. My ex next door neighbours approached us (Purdey hadn't seen for a couple of months) and she went abit O T T! hackles up barking just did not want them anywhere near us- the more I held her back the more she barked and full on deep throated bark not just a woof - she meant buisness!!! so I let her off lead to play with the lab as distraction and hey presto stopped barking and wasn't remotely interested in them. Now I am thinking will she think everytime she barks at someone I will "reward" her and let her off lead???? It wasn't meant as a treat just that someone said if a dog is frightened on lead it has no where to escape to so its more likely to escalate into aggression. She's getting better in the house with visitors as we make her sit and wait before saying "hello" but she still DOSE NOT like certain "types" of people in doors or out...please help a very confussed owner
BB


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

BB

Dogs just aren't going to like everyone, nor be able to accommodate every situation. I don't ever want my dogs to bite anyone. But if they don't like someone, I don't push them.
In Purdey's defense had anything changed about the neighbor since she had last seen them? I remember years ago, when I raced bicycles, I almost exclusively wore contact lenses. One day I changed into my glasses at work and came home wearing them. Both of my dogs went absolutely crazy when I came through the door, just like Purdey did. For a moment my own dogs had me worried.  I had to take my glasses off and calm them down and then let them see me put my glasses on and off a few times. We don't see things the same way they do.
I don't think that you rewarded her. I think that once you gave her her own space, pressure released and she figured out the situation. 
She has her own sense of who does and does not belong right now. Let her get older and some of it will go away. 

I know a lot of folks want their dog to be an "everybody's dog". As a hunter I personally don't care that they run up to meet and greet other hunters and dogs. I actually prefer that they don't.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

thankyou gunnr, 
Thinking back in at least two of the occasions outside thats she's gone "mental" the person has been wearing quite dark sun glasses. How would I desensitise her with this as I can't expect everyone to remove sunglasses when we walk pass! ha ha
Many thanks in advance
BB


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

BB

I think in time, she'll desensitise herself for the most part. As she experiences different situation over time, and gains maturity, she'll become less sensitive. As with people though, some dogs will be more sensitive than others. It's just their personality. 

PS
Horses don't like dark sunglasses either at first. Take your sunglasses and baseball hat off when you go into a pasture initially. Trust me on this one.


----------

